# Netflix in Now Playing List



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

Just noticed a "Netflix" icon in my Now Playing List (at the bottom, above REcently Deleted). Takes you to the Netflix Instant Queue just like selecting Netflix from the Video On Demand Section. Still running 11.0b so it wasn't part of a software update.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Cool! HME shortcuts from Now Playing List? That's a first! Much more convenient entry point than the Video On Demand way. Shall have to try a couple of net connects to see if it shows up on my Tivos as well...


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Cool! Can't wait to try this.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

Just found it. Great job TiVo, I love it.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

After a net connect sure enough, there it is - a solid red Netflix folder in NPL. I like it!

Now how we can add 3rd party HME applications shortcuts to NPL?  Would be great to have a streambaby shortcut in NPL instead of having to go through Music, Photos & Showcases, wait for all the crap in there to load and then jump to the bottom to find it.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Just saw this and popped in to see whether anyone had noticed it. It wasn't there earlier, but I notice that my box did a connection at 5:30 PM. I'm now at 11.0c.C5--that "C5" seems like a beta test designation. It may not be in wide release yet.

It is cool, though . I haven't used Netflix streaming much lately, but I'm much more likely to use it if I don't have to go to TiVo Central and drill down to the Netflix app.


----------



## hillstones (Nov 29, 2004)

If you don't use NetFlix, go into Video On Demand: NetFlix, and there is an option to remove the NetFlix folder from the Now Playing list (the next time it contacts the mothership).


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

If you remove the NetFlix folder from NPL, is there a way to get it back?


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

cheerdude said:


> If you remove the NetFlix folder from NPL, is there a way to get it back?


Yes. In fact, if you do so, it tells you how to get it back.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

cheerdude said:


> If you remove the NetFlix folder from NPL, is there a way to get it back?


The option to add or remove it from NPL is under the Netflix option in Video on Demand (the old way to get to your Netflix queue).


----------



## toddvj (Apr 22, 2004)

This is awesome! I just noticed it and was hoping to be the first one to point it out, but I guess I'm a day late 

This is a small thing, but probably the best upgrade they could have done!!!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

toddvj said:


> This is a small thing, but probably the best upgrade they could have done!!!


Wow! I think it's terrible! The worst change they've made.

If they were going to mess with the Now Playing list like that, they should have sent a message (on the TiVo) explaining how to get rid of it---or even better, they could left it off as a default and explained how to add it.

The worst thing about it is that it's red and draws the eye.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Amnesia said:


> Wow! I think it's terrible! The worst change they've made.
> 
> If they were going to mess with the Now Playing list like that, they should have sent a message (on the TiVo) explaining how to get rid of it---or even better, they could left it off as a default and explained how to add it.
> 
> The worst thing about it is that it's red and draws the eye.


 At least there is a way to disable it permanently, unlike the recent pause ad addition. I agree the choice of color is very strange as it does stand out too much compared to all other items. Probably a softer background color with a red N inside would have worked better.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

This is cool. 
While on the subject, I signed up for Netflix ONLY for the watch instatly on my Tivo and I am not happy with the selection.

What is everyone else's thoughts on it?

http://instantwatcher.com/

Shane


----------



## Scyber (Apr 25, 2002)

I just saw it this morning too. Pretty cool and nice that you can easily remove it. Hopefully they will have similar options for other VoD content.

FYI, I am still on 11.0b and got this change. So it is independent of that software version.


----------



## Sicklybutsexy (May 5, 2007)

Shanezam203 said:


> This is cool.
> While on the subject, I signed up for Netflix ONLY for the watch instatly on my Tivo and I am not happy with the selection.
> 
> What is everyone else's thoughts on it?
> ...


Well for me it sucks because using HDMI the audio is still messed up. Everyone sounds like chipmunks...


----------



## toddvj (Apr 22, 2004)

Shanezam203 said:


> This is cool.
> While on the subject, I signed up for Netflix ONLY for the watch instatly on my Tivo and I am not happy with the selection.
> 
> What is everyone else's thoughts on it?
> ...





Sicklybutsexy said:


> Well for me it sucks because using HDMI the audio is still messed up. Everyone sounds like chipmunks...


I agree the selection isn't great, and I also signed up strictly for watch instanty. That being said, I've got about 100 titles in my instant queue. I like that instant watcher!

I've had no problem with HDMI audio.


----------



## bacevedo (Oct 31, 2003)

Shanezam203 said:


> This is cool.
> While on the subject, I signed up for Netflix ONLY for the watch instatly on my Tivo and I am not happy with the selection.
> 
> What is everyone else's thoughts on it?
> ...


I think it depends on what you use it for. We got Netflix for the DVD rentals, the instant queue was a nice bonus. Now that we have used it for a while, the instant queue is a huge hit in our house.

It is especially useful if you have young kids. We canceled DirecTV and went strictly OTA and Netflix. The shows my kids watched are available as entire seasons on instant queue (Dora being the one we really wanted). My kids don't care if they aren't hi-def, aren't surround sound, slightly pixelated and lacking in color depth. This option is perfect for them.

For my wife and I, there are certain older movies that we don't really care if I have extras, perfect sound, perfect picture, etc. Things like old romantic comedies that we are watching for the content, not the wow factor. For that, it again works perfectly. And even then, the picture quality is actually pretty good, even on my 52" Sony LCD. I always get the highest quality on my network, including the HD feeds. If you are just watching something casually for fun, and not trying to be blown away by it, then it is perfectly acceptable.

With the 3 at a time plan, we get the DVD's for the stuff we care about, like Indiana Jones, Pirates of the Caribbean, etc. When and if we get a blue-ray player, then I'll swith to BD when available. But for is, Netflix is a huge hit - no longer tied to DirecTV with a 2 year commitment and $46 a month for the $29.99 a month plan ($30 + $6DVR + $10HD). For $18 a month (including tax) we actually watch way more TV then we did with DirecTV. And we get to watch it when we want, as many times as we want.

Bryan


----------



## holls (Aug 3, 2006)

I love that Netflix has been added to the NPL - makes my life much easier as I use the instant viewing option on a regular basis. 

This morning I'm having difficulties with it though - anyone else? I'm getting an error that states, "An error occurred communicating with Netflix. Please try again."

I've tried again and again...same result. Wondering if it is a systemwide issue or if it is just me.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Shows how observant I am. I didn't notice the little logo. I use the DVDs more than the streaming video.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

Sicklybutsexy said:


> Well for me it sucks because using HDMI the audio is still messed up. Everyone sounds like chipmunks...


I use HDMI and audio is fine for me.

Here is a pic for anyone that hasn't seen it yet.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Shanezam203 said:


> I signed up for Netflix ONLY for the watch instatly on my Tivo and I am not happy with the selection.
> 
> What is everyone else's thoughts on it?


I've been a Netflix subscriber for years and the addition of Watch Instantly, for which they haven't charged extra, is great. I've seen a bunch of independent films and British serial television which I enjoyed, but would never have bothered to rent.

That being said, I wouldn't advise anyone to subscribe to Netflix just for WI. Though I expect the Watch Instantly selection to gradually grow (it's over 15,000 titles now, which is a substantial increase from when they launched on TiVo and Xbox), I really don't see them ever offering recent theatrical release films, at least not with its current business model. If you don't like the selection now and don't have a need for the DVD rental, dump it.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

Sicklybutsexy said:


> Well for me it sucks because using HDMI the audio is still messed up. Everyone sounds like chipmunks...


Really, I had the same problem but seemingly coincident with the folder appearance the audio seems to be fixed!


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

Putting Netflix in NPL = useful.
Red Folder = Glaring, tacky. Doesn't fit in with the rest of the theme.


----------



## JC Fedorczyk (Oct 14, 2008)

Perhaps it will only be red for a month or so to draw attention to it. Regardless it's great that they moved it. Don't really care what color it is. I also noticed that if I schedule a season pass online there is a different icon in the season pass info (a PC) when it synchs with the tivo. Not sure if that is new or not as I haven't done a lot of online scheduling.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> The worst thing about it is that it's red and draws the eye.


Netflix uses red - why not let them use their identifying color. It is one line in now playing but it opens up my whole instant queue - absolutely brilliant. This is just the kind of stuff TiVo should be doing to continue to tout the features that sets it apart from any other DVR.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Shanezam203 said:


> This is cool.
> While on the subject, I signed up for Netflix ONLY for the watch instantly on my Tivo and I am not happy with the selection.


every article or blog piece on watch instantly details the selection is not first run stuff and limited for now. Only Netflix could do this streaming in my opinion since you have the amazingly deep selection in DVD and Blu-Ray.
Sure you will not have all the just out on DVD stream to you for 9$ a month, that business model loses money real fast. But for older shows it is great and someday there will be a business model that makes sense for just out on DVD streaming. Till then my Son and I will have fun with McGeyver.


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

I noticed the netflix version changed as well. It seems faster. The shortcut is really helpful, rather then going thru those slow menus.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Glad you guys like it! 

Pony


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

thanks for giving us the option to delete the folder from the NPL.
I won't but I like the option.


----------



## Len McRiddles (Dec 21, 2002)

This is a great addition. Thanks Tivo!


----------



## JimG19 (Jun 30, 2005)

Very nice and useful addition!

Jim


----------



## webin (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm also thankful for the option to remove it (in general, the more customization I can do, the happier I am). I am not now, nor will I be a NetFlix user in the foreseeable future, so didn't want another icon on the NPL. (I watch too much TV to have time for movies).


----------



## phenom5 (Jun 3, 2006)

Quick...and possibly stupid question about this. If I add stuff to my WI queue, it doesn't take up space on my HD, does it?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

phenom5 said:


> Quick...and possibly stupid question about this. If I add stuff to my WI queue, it doesn't take up space on my HD, does it?


No, it does not.


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

I also like the new feature, and the ability to enable/disable it. It does make Netflix access more convenient.

However, I would argue that the default state should have been "disabled", since this feature serves no purpose (and adds clutter) for people who don't subscribe to Netflix. A message could have been sent to notify everyone that the new feature was available.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

webin said:


> I'm also thankful for the option to remove it (in general, the more customization I can do, the happier I am). I am not now, nor will I be a NetFlix user in the foreseeable future


I didn't realize that they added it for everyone---no matter whether or not they connected their account to NetFlix.

And of course they didn't provide any information on removing the icon.

That's really terrible.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> And of course they didn't provide any information on removing the icon.
> 
> That's really terrible.


If Netflix isn't setup on your TiVo, clicking the Netflix icon gives you the option to remove it.










This is the best possible implementation, I think. The only thing I'd have done differently...would be to send a message to every customer telling them about the new feature, with a note that they can simply click on the icon to remove it.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

Awesome, now the rest of my family can easily use Netflix without wading through menus.
Too bad it is HD TiVo only...

Other notes:
1) This update seems to have fixed my HDMI audio problem!
2) I would like to see this folder api added to HME so I can have a Streambaby folder
3) I would like to see the N in the folder 
4) I would like to see the number of items in my Queue (and prefetch them so it pops up quicker when I choose the item)
5) TiVo search should be able to find and add programs to my instant watch queue just like it does for Amazon Unbox


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

bkdtv said:


> This is the best possible implementation, I think. The only thing I'd have done differently...would be to send a message to every customer telling them about the new feature, with a note that they can simply click on the icon to remove it.


*I* couldn't simply click on it to remove it. I clicked and was taken to my Watch Instantly queue. I had to come here to learn how to remove it.

The best possible implementation would have been to *not* clutter up the Now Playing List (especially for non-Netflix customers!) and *instead* send a message (via the TiVo messaging system) to every customer telling about the new feature that they can add if they want.

Opt-in, not opt-out.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think the whole Netflix WI feature would be a LOT more convenient if you didn't have to use a PC to add titles to your queue. If I could just search for a movie directly from the TiVo, click it and have it start playing right then and there it would be so much more useful.

A bigger selection wouldn't hurt either. 

Dan


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

What happens if you click on the folder and are not a Netflix sub (or don't have that TiVo registered as a WI device)? If it leads you to a screen telling you about Netflix streaming and how to register, with an option to remove the folder, no harm done.

Having it come up by default makes it an advertisement for the feature.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> *I* couldn't simply click on it to remove it. I clicked and was taken to my Watch Instantly queue. I had to come here to learn how to remove it.


That's because you already enabled Netflix on your TiVo. If you hadn't, you'd have seen the screen posted in my previous message.



mikeyts said:


> What happens if you click on the folder and are not a Netflix sub (or don't have that TiVo registered as a WI device)? If it leads you to a screen telling you about Netflix streaming and how to register, with an option to remove the folder, no harm done.


That's exactly what it does, as seen in this screenshot.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

I posted a HD video on Youtube showing Netflix in action.

*Youtube:* Basic TiVo functionality (HD, 10min)
*Youtube:* Netflix, Youtube, Internet Video on TivoHD (HD, 7min)

It took me a few tries, as Youtube appears to reject any upload with more than 10 seconds of network video.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Amnesia said:


> The best possible implementation would have been to *not* clutter up the Now Playing List (especially for non-Netflix customers!) and *instead* send a message (via the TiVo messaging system) to every customer telling about the new feature that they can add if they want.


That's silly. As it is now if I see the Netflix folder and select it, it tells me how to get rid of it. You're talking about forcing everyone to read a message explaining the feature and delete the message, which is just as much effort.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Now if they could just add subtitles or closed-captions to the movies.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I am not a fan of this folder here. I don't like how slow to load it is. I don't watch Netflix movies via my Tivo anymore because of all the issues. I want them via my XBox as I have had no issues through it. So maybe when Tivo fixes the Netflix issues I will go back but for now I have no need for it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

webin said:


> I'm also thankful for the option to remove it (in general, the more customization I can do, the happier I am). I am not now, nor will I be a NetFlix user in the foreseeable future, so didn't want another icon on the NPL. (I watch too much TV to have time for movies).


+ me....useless addition IMO.


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

Resist said:


> I am not a fan of this folder here.


Then just disable it. Thankfully they give you that option.

In general, it appears that the "opt-out" design of the feature is intended to advertise Netflix. I wonder if TiVo is receiving any compensation from Netflix for this?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Resist said:


> I am not a fan of this folder here. I don't like how slow to load it is. I don't watch Netflix movies via my Tivo anymore because of all the issues. I want them via my XBox as I have had no issues through it. So maybe when Tivo fixes the Netflix issues I will go back but for now I have no need for it.


TiVo also rolled out an updated version of the Netflix software in the past 48 hours. If you haven't tried Netflix since the folder became available, you might want to try it again.

Note this updated software does not appear to address compatibility issues with certain videos on the older Series3 model (with its older decoder).


----------



## Klankster (Aug 13, 2004)

I love it. In fact, from the first day I started using Netflix I was wondering why those items weren't in the Now Playing list, where I felt they belonged in the first place. We just noticed it was there this afternoon.

Interestingly, we had a record scheduled for yesterday afternoon at around 4:30 CDT and it recorded only about 5 minutes of it -- I wonder if that was when the update came down. Kind of annoying that it killed a scheduled recording.

Also, at that same time my wife noticed a message on the screen about Tivo finding a tuning adapter connected to it! The funny part is, we installed the tuning adapter a couple of weeks ago, and that was the message they said should show up when I originally installed it, but I never saw the message come up at that time!

Maybe another fix is in there for the tuning adapter interface?

Anybody else see this happen with this update?


----------



## georgemoe (Nov 7, 2001)

bkdtv said:


> *TiVo also rolled out an updated version of the Netflix software in the past 48 hours. * If you haven't tried Netflix since the folder became available, you might want to try it again.
> 
> Note this updated software does not appear to address compatibility issues with certain videos on the older Series3 model (with its older decoder).


I wonder if this is why Netflix is no longer functional on my Tivo HD?  Netflix on my Sammy bluray is fine though.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

One difference I notice between launching it via the folder as opposed to the VoD (Broadband Video) HME application is that the Netflix app launches in HD.

This is do to the fact that HD compatible HME apps launch in whatever resolution the TiVo was in at the time the app was launched. The VoD HME app always launches in SD, so Netflix would launch in SD when selected from the VoD app. The NPL is in HD, so Netflix is too when launched from there.

Too bad it reverts back to SD after playing a video though.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

holls said:


> I love that Netflix has been added to the NPL - makes my life much easier as I use the instant viewing option on a regular basis.
> 
> This morning I'm having difficulties with it though - anyone else? I'm getting an error that states, "An error occurred communicating with Netflix. Please try again."
> 
> I've tried again and again...same result. Wondering if it is a systemwide issue or if it is just me.


I having that problem right now. I'm about ¾ through an HD movie (Garden Party) and I can no longer get it to play, with the same message you have. It begins retrieving but never plays. Watching my WAN monitor on my router, I'm getting between 3-7½ Mbps when requesting the stream, so no issues there


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I just noticed this (Netflix in "Now Playing"), they must've rolled it out differently.

I think it's a great idea. TiVo desperately needs to push the online services like Netflix in a much more user-friendly and intuitive way, and short of redoing their entire UI, this is probably the best they could have done with Netflix.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

nrc said:


> That's silly. As it is now if I see the Netflix folder and select it, it tells me how to get rid of it.


That's what *you* see, because you don't have Netflix enabled.

Since I do have Netflix enabled on my account, that's not what I saw. I had no way of knowing how to remove the "feature" until coming here. I wonder how many calls TiVo will get from Netflix-enabled non-TCF members upset about an unwanted (and visually distracting) addition to their NPL...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> That's what *you* see, because you don't have Netflix enabled.
> 
> Since I do have Netflix enabled on my account, that's not what I saw. I had no way of knowing how to remove the "feature" until coming here. I wonder how many calls TiVo will get from Netflix-enabled non-TCF members upset about an unwanted (and visually distracting) addition to their NPL...


Do you want it removed because you don't use Netflix on TiVo, or because you prefer to navigate through the other menus to get to the Netflix screen?


----------



## socalseries3 (Nov 9, 2006)

Amnesia said:


> Wow! I think it's terrible! The worst change they've made.
> 
> If they were going to mess with the Now Playing list like that, they should have sent a message (on the TiVo) explaining how to get rid of it---or even better, they could left it off as a default and explained how to add it.
> 
> The worst thing about it is that it's red and draws the eye.


Hear Hear! Could not agree more strongly! Please ASK us before stuffing things in our Now Playing or show folders. The TiVo Central screen junk is annoying enough; but that's not gonna change.

ASK us!!!!! How upset would you be if new icons appeared on your Windows or Mac desktop? Pretty upset. And I don't pay Apple $13 a month for the privilege of being advertised to without my permission.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

socalseries3 said:


> Hear Hear! Could not agree more strongly! Please ASK us before stuffing things in our Now Playing or show folders. The TiVo Central screen junk is annoying enough; but that's not gonna change.
> 
> ASK us!!!!! How upset would you be if new icons appeared on your Windows or Mac desktop? Pretty upset. And I don't pay Apple $13 a month for the privilege of being advertised to without my permission.


Really? This one folder, which at least on my screen was on the bottom of the list before the network folders, is so upsetting?

It's not advertising, and it can be removed. I thought most who have the Netflic-TiVo service would like this change. It always made much more sense to me to have this in NP.

It just shows how hard it is to please everybody I guess.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

socalseries3 said:


> ASK us!!!!! How upset would you be if new icons appeared on your Windows or Mac desktop? Pretty upset. And I don't pay Apple $13 a month for the privilege of being advertised to without my permission.


Why would you be upset if you could remove it with ease? It is very common for applications and operating systems to stick shortcuts on the desktop, which you can choose to leave or delete.

If you don't have Netflix enabled, clicking on the folder gives you the option to remove it. If you do have Netflix enabled, but don't want quick and easy access to Netflix, you can remove it through the same VOD menu you've been using all along. If you really don't like it, you are going to look for a way to disable it, and you won't have to look hard.

I could completely understand these complaints if the Netflix folder were forced on you and you had no means to disable it -- I too agree that would be unacceptable. But that's not the case here. TiVo added a shortcut by default and gave everyone the option to disable it.

One thing TiVo could have done, but didn't...was to add Netflix to NPL Options. Placement there is far more intuitive than VOD -> Netflix. I suspect we got the current implementation because it required far less in the way of time and resources.


----------



## Scaevola (Dec 8, 2008)

Sicklybutsexy said:


> Well for me it sucks because using HDMI the audio is still messed up. Everyone sounds like chipmunks...


@#$# ditto. They still haven't fixed it. I reported in the December...During the NDA and cough cough ************* can't talk about it...

Its funny everyone's solution is to switch to component. My component is maxed out (and I'm using switch). Unacceptable. I am unable to utilize netflix instant watch now during the night hours as the variable sound rate of the movies ...makes sound rise so inconsistently that my sound surround system becomes far too loud to be acceptable to use.

Beyond annoyed to say the least....And i think its a netflix issue not a Tivo.

As its only the audio handoff that is an issue!

Love the service hate that basically this catch 22 means I can never enjoy it during normal viewing hours.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

MickeS said:


> Do you want it removed because you don't use Netflix on TiVo, or because you prefer to navigate through the other menus to get to the Netflix screen?


I want it removed because it clutters up the NPL list and it is visually distracting.

I probably go to the bottom of the NPL list several times a day. I use Netflix on TiVo _maybe_ once a month---but even then I don't find the Watch Instantly "queue" very helpful. I understand Netflix's motivation behind automatically adding anything that's streamable to my "queue", but just because it's streamable doesn't mean that I'm going to watch it that way.

I like superior image quality, so the only thing I've watched from the TiVo stream are current season TV episodes that I missed for one reason or another.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> That's what *you* see, because you don't have Netflix enabled.
> 
> Since I do have Netflix enabled on my account, that's not what I saw. I had no way of knowing how to remove the "feature" until coming here. I wonder how many calls TiVo will get from Netflix-enabled non-TCF members upset about an unwanted (and visually distracting) addition to their NPL...


you seem somewhat alone in not wanting the easy access if you are a Netflix member. Typically in design meetings the 1% outlying user issues are ignored as not worth spending the time to design for.

In this case since TiVo would have had to change the screen for registered Netlix users to say "click here to remove the icon from now playing" and then field all the many more calls about "if I click here does it turn off Netflix" or "I accidentally clicked to remove the icon what do I Do?" It truly makes no sense to do what you ask.

So TiVo gave you a very easy way to remove it using simple menus, and you have options on how to find the method. Already be a member here, Google "netflix icon on TiVo" and see this thread come up or gasp  actually call TiVo and ask them. I am thinking most people can at least come up with the last option. Also simply the next time you use Netlix the way you seem to want to from the VOD menu then the option to remove the icon is right there and plain to see.

Really not seeing what is so secretive and hard about removing the icon.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Wow....once again you would think










Get over it, people. IT'S FREAKIN' TV.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I think this is a great addition for those of us that use the NetFlix feature, but definitely good that they allowed users to disable it. Personally don't see it as clutter given that we have 6 pages in the NPL and it's near the bottom above the entries for our other TiVo and our 2 PC's that we have TiVo desktop installed.

Scott


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I'm toying with a trial sub just to be able to try the streaming for 2 weeks. But then again, why bother when I can get DVDs for free from the library. Sure, I may have to wait, but it is just like a Netflix queue that takes longer.....


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

jlb said:


> I'm toying with a trial sub just to be able to try the streaming for 2 weeks. But then again, why bother when I can get DVDs for free from the library. Sure, I may have to wait, but it is just like a Netflix queue that takes longer.....


I gave up Netflix for the library too. Until the finances are better, at least.


----------



## socalseries3 (Nov 9, 2006)

bkdtv said:


> Why would you be upset if you could remove it with ease? It is very common for applications and operating systems to stick shortcuts on the desktop, which you can choose to leave or delete.
> 
> If you don't have Netflix enabled, clicking on the folder gives you the option to remove it. If you do have Netflix enabled, but don't want quick and easy access to Netflix, you can remove it through the same VOD menu you've been using all along. If you really don't like it, you are going to look for a way to disable it, and you won't have to look hard.
> 
> ...


With all due respect, it IS forced on you. How about this instead: the next time I visit Tivo Central, a message pops up and says, "would you like Netfilix added to your menu? click here" NOT a big, red folder put there without my permission.

And these days, most programs on your computer ASK if you want a shortcut or menu item added when installing.

It's all about being asked!


----------



## georgemoe (Nov 7, 2001)

orangeboy said:


> I having that problem right now. I'm about ¾ through an HD movie (Garden Party) and I can no longer get it to play, with the same message you have. It begins retrieving but never plays. Watching my WAN monitor on my router, I'm getting between 3-7½ Mbps when requesting the stream, so no issues there


I believe that is my issue as well. Spent almost two hours on the phone/hold with Tivo Support last night. Useless!


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

socalseries3 said:


> With all due respect, it IS forced on you. How about this instead: the next time I visit Tivo Central, a message pops up and says, "would you like Netfilix added to your menu? click here" NOT a big, red folder put there without my permission.
> 
> And these days, most programs on your computer ASK if you want a shortcut or menu item added when installing.
> 
> It's all about being asked!


Its better to just add it, that way the group thats not technically sound just sees it and ignores it. The group, like most of us, that is technically sound can just remove it. If they left it for some people to add and figure out, they would not get to enjoy it for lack of knowing.

With all due respect, why is it that Tivo Community has become a place where people just complain about things so minor?

This is a great and highly functional addition by TiVo, nuff said.


----------



## toddvj (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm sure it was a business decision to place the "big red" folder on the NPL. (it's actually the same size as all the others) I think it's safe to say that there are only a couple people who are really upset about it. Based on that, it was probably ok for them just to add it the way that they did. After all, the couple people who are complaining are being pretty irrational about the whole thing.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

toddvj said:


> After all, the couple people who are complaining are being pretty irrational about the whole thing.


Are you kidding? Because some people don't like it being added automatically (and find the red color distracting) they must be irrational?


----------



## TDoodle (Mar 23, 2009)

For the folks at Tivo corporate, my wife and I like the new "red" Netflix folder and find it very useful. This kind of customer use oriented stuff is very cool and sets Tivo apart from the Comcast Motorola DVR we have used for years.

Thank-you!

Rick


----------



## randyb359 (Jan 3, 2009)

Amnesia said:


> Are you kidding? Because some people don't like it being added automatically (and find the red color distracting) they must be irrational?


I would say yes because it is such an easy thing to get rid of. I can't imaging going through life were I found such a simple thing bothersome. I pray that something so minor is the worst to go wrong on any given day.

I personally don't use Netflix but my roommate does.


----------



## angelobanjo (Nov 27, 2005)

Love the live streaming. It even remembers where you were in a movie and asks if you would like to start at that point (the kids couldn't finish the movie and watched the rest of it the next day). I'm not aware of any online streaming service that does this!


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

Amnesia said:


> Are you kidding? Because some people don't like it being added automatically (and find the red color distracting) they must be irrational?


I would say "yes" also. Complaining about something easily removed, and then the few who name the color as being distracting (there are some easily distracted folks here, Im surprised you are able to drive to work) is making this ridiculous.

On to the unsib button.


----------



## Daghain (Feb 12, 2009)

I'll admit the red was a little "loud" at first but I LOVE not having to run all the way through the menus to get to instant play, since I use it a lot.

I say thumbs up!


----------



## kiwiquest (Jan 17, 2002)

I think it is a great addition to have easy access to Netflix right on your NPL.

Thanks TiVo!!! Also, i have never had any issues when watching instantly...works great.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

toddvj said:


> I'm sure it was a business decision to place the "big red" folder on the NPL.


To be fair, I don't think Tivo is making any money from supporting Netflix directly. The value it adds by having such a feature is bringing them subs however. So I would guess this is purely a user driven feature.


----------



## toddvj (Apr 22, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> Are you kidding? Because some people don't like it being added automatically (and find the red color distracting) they must be irrational?


I don't know, do you think it's _not_ irrational to post 6 times about how much you hate such a trivial thing? Something that takes all of 5 seconds to remove? If not irrational, then maybe OCD?

Sorry if I'm making assumptions, I know that I don't know you, but it is a little weird to be that worried about it.



rainwater said:


> To be fair, I don't think Tivo is making any money from supporting Netflix directly. The value it adds by having such a feature is bringing them subs however. So I would guess this is purely a user driven feature.


Yeah, I doubt there is any direct revenue coming from it (although it is possible), but it adds value to both services. It is a win-win for Netflix and TiVo.


----------



## tgibbs (Sep 22, 2002)

Substantial improvement. It always seemed ridiculous to have to go to a completely different section to access movies on Netflix. Of course, even better would be to sort the items on my Netflix "Watch Instantly" list in with the Now Playing list of shows, instead of relegating them all to a Netflix folder.


----------



## perilousp69 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hold on folks. Maybe the people complaining about the Netflix red are actually bulls? Maybe it's disturbing their Bovine minds! Mad Cow! Mad Cow!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Shanezam203 said:


> I use HDMI and audio is fine for me.
> 
> Here is a pic for anyone that hasn't seen it yet.


Yes, I use HDMI for six of my seven TiVos. Zero problems with HDMI for me.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

socalseries3 said:


> With all due respect, it IS forced on you. How about this instead: the next time I visit Tivo Central, a message pops up and says, "would you like Netfilix added to your menu? click here" NOT a big, red folder put there without my permission.
> 
> And these days, most programs on your computer ASK if you want a shortcut or menu item added when installing.
> 
> It's all about being asked!


Personally I was happy to see the Netflix folder added to NPL since I have my TiVo set up to watch my Netflix IWQ.

However I am surprised it was added to all users, this surely was a mistake.
I agree they should not have added it to all users but no harm done since it can easily be deactivated.
I am sure they will try to do better next time.


----------



## pusta (Aug 2, 2007)

Amnesia said:


> Are you kidding? Because some people don't like it being added automatically (and find the red color distracting) they must be irrational?


Well, looking at your history in this thread, you do seem to take the addition a little hard, I mean come on, a red icon on the NPL is the WORST feature Tivo could add, seriously?


----------



## mrro82 (Mar 30, 2008)

I like that they added it. I honestly have forgotten a lot of times that I even had Netflix on my TiVo. This will help me remember it. Thanks!


----------



## slocko (Mar 5, 2004)

me likes it!!!!!


----------



## slocko (Mar 5, 2004)

only thing i want to see now is the ability to group your queue into foldes. i want to be able to put all the kid stuff in one folder and the adult stuff in another. but that's an update on the netflix side probably.

on the tivo side, i would like one day for them to give us the ability to group the now playing list into categories. like a group for tv shows, a group for movies, etc.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

MighTiVo said:


> However I am surprised it was added to all users, this surely was a mistake.
> I agree they should not have added it to all users but no harm done since it can easily be deactivated.
> I am sure they will try to do better next time.


I feel fairly certain that they meant to add it to all users and would do it again. It has some positive effects (the guy above mentioned that it reminded him that he had Netflix) and many people who can appreciate it got it who might have been confused by any message explaining how to add it. People who don't use Netflix or Watch Instantly can click on the folder and get an immediate option to remove it--some of them might not have been aware of the service and some of them will choose to try it out. I have to believe that the class of Watch Instantly users who were seriously peeved by this addition is a small one. Nothing that they do will have the approval of all users.


----------



## nguyej1 (Jul 28, 2006)

kiwiquest said:


> I think it is a great addition to have easy access to Netflix right on your NPL.
> 
> Thanks TiVo!!! Also, i have never had any issues when watching instantly...works great.


I like it too.


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

tgibbs said:


> Of course, even better would be to sort the items on my Netflix "Watch Instantly" list in with the Now Playing list of shows, instead of relegating them all to a Netflix folder.


I strongly disagree with that.

Edit: My reasoning is that I have a lot of titles in my Netflix queue, and I would not want those cluttering up the NPL. In my mind, the Netflix content is different than recorded content, thus I like having Netflix segregated into a separate folder.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

mikeyts said:


> I feel fairly certain that they meant to add it to all users and would do it again.


I didn't meant to imply it was likely an accident.

However I suspect the mistake they made was not taking better advantage of the addition and having more information if you didn't already have netflix linked to your TiVo.
1 month trial, send me an email, turn off icon, etc.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

Scaevola said:


> @#$# ditto. They still haven't fixed it. I reported in the December...During the NDA and cough cough ************* can't talk about it...
> 
> Its funny everyone's solution is to switch to component. My component is maxed out (and I'm using switch). Unacceptable. I am unable to utilize netflix instant watch now during the night hours as the variable sound rate of the movies ...makes sound rise so inconsistently that my sound surround system becomes far too loud to be acceptable to use.
> 
> ...


This is a really weird problem because mine is definately fixed since this update - for now....


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

tgibbs said:


> Of course, even better would be to sort the items on my Netflix "Watch Instantly" list in with the Now Playing list of shows, instead of relegating them all to a Netflix folder.





spocko said:


> I strongly disagree with that.


If you choose show Netflix Instant Queue Folder then I agree it should group or ungroup as per the rest of NPL.

What TiVo could do is allow a choice in Netflix settings alow the link to show as
1) NPL Folder (This would group or expand)
2) MRV Link (Shows up as other remote viewing options do)
3) Apps and More Menu item only


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> Are you kidding? Because some people don't like it being added automatically (and find the red color distracting) they must be irrational?


no, but when faced with the fact they are a very small group and there are multiple easy ways the folder can be removed - yet still they complain about it - then it does indeed become irrational.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

MighTiVo said:


> I didn't meant to imply it was likely an accident.
> 
> However I suspect the mistake they made was not taking better advantage of the addition and having more information if you didn't already have netflix linked to your TiVo.
> 1 month trial, send me an email, turn off icon, etc.


Back in this post, bfdtv links to the photo below, a picture of what shows up when someone who doesn't have Netflix streaming set up clicks on the folder:








Everything that you mentioned.


----------



## socalseries3 (Nov 9, 2006)

rainwater said:


> To be fair, I don't think Tivo is making any money from supporting Netflix directly. The value it adds by having such a feature is bringing them subs however. So I would guess this is purely a user driven feature.


Um, no, there is certainly a business reason behind this.


----------



## socalseries3 (Nov 9, 2006)

MighTiVo said:


> I didn't meant to imply it was likely an accident.
> 
> However I suspect the mistake they made was not taking better advantage of the addition and having more information if you didn't already have netflix linked to your TiVo.
> 1 month trial, send me an email, turn off icon, etc.


Agree - that's good customer service.


----------



## socalseries3 (Nov 9, 2006)

ZeoTiVo said:


> no, but when faced with the fact they are a very small group and there are multiple easy ways the folder can be removed - yet still they complain about it - then it does indeed become irrational.


How do you know it's a small group? B/C they don't post all night on Tivocommunity.com? We have no idea how large or small the group is.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

socalseries3 said:


> How do you know it's a small group? B/C they don't post all night on Tivocommunity.com? We have no idea how large or small the group is.


It really doesn't matter how small or large the group is (of TiVo users with Netflix streaming set up who are peeved that the Netflix folder was added without their permission). The only thing that matters is whether or not they're pissed off enough to cancel their service and dump their TiVo. If they're any less PO'd than that then it shouldn't matter to TiVo that they're upset at all. Their business is to sell their service and the services of their business partners and putting that folder there will almost certainly cause some people to try Netflix who would have probably ignored any other way of telling them about it--love it or hate it, the new red folder is very hard to ignore. If we can judge by the response here, quite a few current Netflix streaming users found it to be a pleasant surprise and a much appreciated new feature. If there are also some people who were irked by it, that's life--TiVo can't hope to please everyone with everything that they do.

They're constantly adding little advertising gimmicks that piss off users, and so far as I know, no one actively _likes_ the ad features. The negative reaction to this is mild in comparison, and many Netflix users like it.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

This thread is cracking me up. If TiVo had put this folder at the top of the NPL, then yes I could see why it upset some people. But I think this is an ideal implementation, and I would have been shocked if they chose a color other than Netflix Red.

TiVo for the win!


----------



## kennedy (Aug 16, 2006)

Count me in as one who loves its placement in the NPL. Now if they could provide one more option to allow it to show up in Kidzone as well. That would be awesome for my families viewing habits.

Nice work TiVo!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I was surprised the folder is on my boxes that I don't have Netflix activated on. I figured the folder would there only if you have it activated on the box. 
But it really doesn't matter to me. It's located by the deleted items on the "Now Playing List" and I rarely venture down to the bottom of the list.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> Wow! I think it's terrible! The worst change they've made.
> 
> If they were going to mess with the Now Playing list like that, they should have sent a message (on the TiVo) explaining how to get rid of it---or even better, they could left it off as a default and explained how to add it.
> 
> The worst thing about it is that it's red and draws the eye.


Gee, I saw it and don't use Netflix (never have) so I selected it to see what it would do. It gave me an option to remove it. Right there, right then. No traversing to other menus required.

It's certainly not the worst change that TiVo has ever made. The introduction of advertising all over the friggin' place ranks right up there.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

socalseries3 said:


> How do you know it's a small group? B/C they don't post all night on Tivocommunity.com? We have no idea how large or small the group is.


ah so my high post count now means I only know what is going on in this forum - versus having a good feel for how new features are received.

Ok you are right - it is large numbers and growing, TiVo will be in ruins unless the govt. can give them an icon bailout. I must have irrationally not seen the utter devastation that red icon has caused to countless users. many are probably staring at the red in an epileptic seizure coma.


----------



## hillstones (Nov 29, 2004)

I think it is great if you are a NetFlix customer. Very convenient to have the option in the Now Playing list. However, I prefer Amazon since I don't rent that often. We missed Terminator last week (due to my hard drive crash) and first checked iTunes. $2.99 to buy the missed episode. Then checked Amazon and they offered the episode as a rental for $1.99. Done deal. Quality was very good too. Unfortunately, it was a non-anamorphic widescreen image, but my Samsung DLP has the appropriate zoom to correct for that. You would think that Amazon and NetFlix would be pushing out anamorphic widescreen presentations since TiVo HD/Series 3 owners have widescreen TV's.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

They should just offer it in HD.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

hillstones said:


> I think it is great if you are a NetFlix customer. Very convenient to have the option in the Now Playing list. However, I prefer Amazon since I don't rent that often. We missed Terminator last week (due to my hard drive crash) and first checked iTunes. $2.99 to buy the missed episode. Then checked Amazon and they offered the episode as a rental for $1.99. Done deal. Quality was very good too. Unfortunately, it was a non-anamorphic widescreen image, but my Samsung DLP has the appropriate zoom to correct for that. You would think that Amazon and NetFlix would be pushing out anamorphic widescreen presentations since TiVo HD/Series 3 owners have widescreen TV's.


Or you could have watched for free
http://www.fox.com/fod/play.php?sh=tscc


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

MighTiVo said:


> Or you could have watched for free
> http://www.fox.com/fod/play.php?sh=tscc


I knew that Fox had that "On Demand" gimmick, but I clicked that link and got prompted to try their new playback software. I'm impressed--displayed fullscreen on this 46" panel, it looks better than most streaming Netflix stuff.


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

spocko said:


> In general, it appears that the "opt-out" design of the feature is intended to advertise Netflix. I wonder if TiVo is receiving any compensation from Netflix for this?


I just notice that my latest Netflix envelope has a big Tivo advertisement in the inside of the tear-off flap. It would appear that they have some kind of cooperative advertising agreement. It makes sense to me, Tivo + Netflix is like peanut butter + jelly, they complement each other nicely.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

hillstones said:


> If you don't use NetFlix, go into Video On Demand: NetFlix, and there is an option to remove the NetFlix folder from the Now Playing list (the next time it contacts the mothership).


When I first saw the folder, I was annoyed because I thought that I was stuck with it. I then realized that I could remove it, and I was no longer annoyed.

Kudos for giving us choice !!! Please continue along this path...


----------

